# fishing



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

Is anybody wanting to fish Conroe or Livingston Thursday? I want to take a 13 year old girl and her dad out on a pole bender. We have our own tackle and don't care what we catch. I will pay all expenses.:texasflagDavid 281-638-1409


----------

